# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Miệt vườn Cái Bè (Tiền Giang) - du lịch miền Tây

## thietht

*Vị trí:* Miệt vườn Cái Bè nằm dọc theo bờ bắc của sông Tiền, thuộc huyện Cái Bè, tỉnh Tiền Giang.

*Đặc điểm:* Được bao bọc bởi nhiều kênh rạch nên Cái Bè quanh năm như đắm mình trong phù sa màu mỡ của miền châu thổ.

Nhờ vậy, mảnh đất trù phú này đã tạo điều kiện để người dân trồng chuyên canh cây ăn trái cung cấp cho nhiều nơi trong nước và xuất khẩu. Trong những năm gần đây, Cái Bè không chỉ là vựa trái cây lớn vào bậc nhất ĐBSCL mà còn là điểm dừng chân tham quan của nhiều du khách quốc tế. Đặc biệt, từ khi cầu Mỹ Thuận được khai thông. Cái Bè như gặp vận hội mới để phát triển du lịch sinh thái vườn.


Hiện nay, toàn huyện Cái Bè có gần 15.000ha vườn trồng cây ăn trái với nhiều chủng loại (chiếm hơn 1/3 diện tích cây ăn quả của Tiền Giang) như: sầu riêng tứ quý, sầu riêng sữa hạt lép có nguồn gốc từ Cái Mơn (Bến Tre), bưởi Năm Roi, giống được đem về từ Bình Minh (Vĩnh Long), bưởi đường núm, bưởi đường hồng, bưởi da láng... Nhãn thì nhãn long, nhãn tiêu da bò cho hai vụ trái/năm, cam có nhiều loại, nhưng cam sành và cam mật là hai giống cam ngon nhất. Đặc biệt là các loại nổi tiếng như: xoài cát Hoà Lộc, xoài bưởi, xoài thơm... và một số loại xoài ghép có mùi vị thật độc đáo như: xoài bưởi ghép, xoài sầu riêng ghép...

Ngoài ra, còn nhiều loại cây ăn quả khác như: sapôchê, ổi, táo, quýt, mít, mận, hồng đào... So với các miệt vườn ở miền Tây, miệt vườn Cái Bè thuộc hạng “phong phú vào bậc nhất”, trái cây có 4 mùa, mùa nào thức ấy nên du khách đến Cái Bè dù ở mùa nào cũng đầy ắp nhiều loại trái cây chín thơm ngon. Tham quan Cái Bè, du khách được đi trong màu xanh dịu vợi của miệt vườn châu thổ Cửu Long. Người dân nơi đây hiền lành, chất phác, chân tình và hiếu khách…


Khu du lịch sinh thái vườn của bác Hai Cống (khu du lịch vườn tư nhân đầu tiên ở Cái Bè) nằm trong khuôn viên khá rộng với nhiều loại cây ăn trái, đặc biệt là xoài cát Hòa Lộc chính gốc đã nổi tiếng từ bao đời nay. Các loại cây kiểng cổ thụ hàng trăm năm tuổi, giàn hoa lan với nhiều chủng loại về giống và màu sắc thật đẹp mắt, khu nhà ăn dùng cho khách đoàn, khách gia đình, có hồ câu cá, có những phòng ngủ ấm áp; có võng để du khách nằm nghỉ ngơi… Tất cả đều được chủ nhân bố trí một cách hài hòa, sử dụng chất liệu gỗ, mây, tre, lá… tạo nên một bức tranh mang đậm nét đặc trưng của vườn quê sông nước.


Nhà vườn còn phục vụ các món ăn thuần túy Nam Bộ rất độc đáo như: cá tai tượng chiên xù, cá lóc rút xương dồn thịt cuốn bánh tráng, gà hầm sả ăn với rau mồng tơi, vịt nấu cháo ăn với rau muống, lẩu mắm cá hú với bông lục bình... hay những món ăn mang hương vị của thời khẩn hoang như cá lóc nướng trụi. Cháo cá lóc ăn với rau đắng... Các món ăn ở đây ngon, đậm đà, khung cảnh thật hữu tình. Khi đến tham quan những nhà vườn Cái Bè, được hòa mình vào nếp sinh hoạt của người dân nơi đây, du khách sẽ được thư giãn, hòa mình với thiên nhiên cảm nhận được tính cách, tâm lý của con người phương Nam để rồi sẽ có những cảm xúc và ấn tượng khó quên khi đã một lần đặt chân đến nơi này.





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tiền Giang - Bến Tre giá rẻ(1 ngày - Giá 320.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Tien Giang - Ben Tre gia re (1 ngay - Gia 320.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------

